# Grip sizing



## Oddsocks (Dec 8, 2013)

Bit of a weird one here, when I was fitted at AG they checked my grip size and suggested standard with two extra layers of tape, I'm curious as to how many additional layers you would need with standard grips before you crossed over onto mid size,

Obviously it will vary on the thickness of tape used, but if we assumed all grip fitters used the standard thickness?


----------



## One Planer (Dec 8, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Bit of a weird one here, when I was fitted at AG they checked my grip size and suggested standard with two extra layers of tape, I'm curious as to how many additional layers you would need with standard grips before you crossed over onto mid size,

Obviously it will vary on the thickness of tape used, but if we assumed all grip fitters used the standard thickness?
		
Click to expand...

It would also depend on the size of the grip and the shaft it's going on to.

If you wre to put a .60 grip on a .600 shaft (R/S300 as an example) it would be a standard fit. If you were to put a .58 grip on the same shaft it would be 1/64 oversize due to the additional material used in the construction of the grip.

I play a .58 grip with 4 layers (including grip tape) on a .600 shaft, so effectively 5 layers if you take into account the grip.

If you wanted to build up a standard grip to, roughly, midsize, you would need quite a few more layers than what I play.

I spoke to a chap at Lamkin when looking into different grips and he said what I played was no where near a midsize in both size and construction. 

If you were fitted for 2 additional wraps, that's quite a way off a midsize grip. 

What size glove do you take Baz?


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 9, 2013)

Medium/large in the foot joy, large Is too lose,


----------



## One Planer (Dec 9, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Medium/large in the foot joy, large Is too lose,
		
Click to expand...

I play a medium glove myself.

I can use medium/large, but prefer my glove to fit tight.

Have a look at this and see what results you come up with:

http://www.lamkingrips.com/?r=Find-Your-Grip

Select "Find my size" then follow the steps to find what Lamkin suggets is your correct grip and number of additional layers. 

Personally, I've found it pretty accurate 

Just remember that _most_ of Lamkins grips are 0.58 core. So if you were to choose a New Decade MC instead which is 0.60 core, you would have to add an additional layer of build up tape :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm M/L in glove and have 2 warps (actually 2 on one side and 3 on the other, but there's probably a bit of 'Fitter's B/S' there).

Specs for correct size only go to +4 wraps so I suspect, therefore, each step up in Grip size is equivalent to 5 wraps.  I seem to remember it being a few more for some reason.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 9, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			I'm M/L in glove and have 2 warps (actually 2 on one side and 3 on the other, but there's probably a bit of 'Fitter's B/S' there).

Specs for correct size only go to +4 wraps so I suspect, therefore, each step up in Grip size is equivalent to 5 wraps. *I seem to remember it being a few more for some reason*.
		
Click to expand...

It is Foxy.

I've just done a search through my old emails and found this, direct from Lamkin:




			Hi Gareth,

If possible, it would be easier to explain this by way of a phone conversation but the simple answer is, if you want a grip as big as a midsize grip I would recommend using a midsize grip as you would need at least 7 layers of tape on a .580 standard size grip to achieve this. Please see my telephone number below.

Thanks and regards 

Kip Wellstead
Product Manager

kip@lamkin.co.uk
5 Bentley Industrial Centre, Bentley, Farnham, Surrey GU10 5NJ
+44 (0) 1420 23768  Mobile +44 (0) 7766 601540
www.lamkin.co.uk

Click to expand...

As I said in a post above, it would be quite a few more layers than what I currently play.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 9, 2013)

Gareth said:



			It is Foxy.

I've just done a search through my old emails and found this, direct from Lamkin:



As I said in a post above, it would be quite a few more layers than what I currently play.
		
Click to expand...

H'mm.  Layers vs Wraps

I think we have a 'standardisation' issue. His 7 Layers (strips of tape) could well be 3.5 Wraps (a strip on each side)!

Here's a chart, as opposed to the Lamkin style. Notice it doesn'r have anything above 4 Tape 'Wraps'. If there was the same (5-8) layers to get up to the next size Grip, there'd be lots of folk in that range whose grip size wasn't serviced! That will also be where I got the impression of a larger number of 'layers' being required - it's actually only half the number if 'wraps'.

http://www.golfgrips-direct.com/acatalog/Grip_Sizing.html

Comprendes?


----------



## One Planer (Dec 9, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			H'mm.  Layers vs Wraps

I think we have a 'standardisation' issue. His 7 Layers (strips of tape) could well be 3.5 Wraps (a strip on each side)!

Here's a chart, as opposed to the Lamkin style. Notice it doesn'r have anything above 4 Tape 'Wraps'. If there was the same (5-8) layers to get up to the next size Grip, there'd be lots of folk in that range whose grip size wasn't serviced! That will also be where I got the impression of a larger number of 'layers' being required - it's actually only half the number if 'wraps'.

http://www.golfgrips-direct.com/acatalog/Grip_Sizing.html

Comprendes?
		
Click to expand...

I understand that reasoning Foxy :thup:

When I run my info against what is on that chart I get the same as the Lamkin site.

As per wraps vs layers. The above email conversation with Lamkin, was based on fitting the grips with 2" wide masking tape and grip tape. Not wrapping the shaft with 3/4" tape.

In the case of the OP, were not fitting a grip to his hand size, He's asking how many layers under a standard grip will roughly equate to a midsize. Something that is a little more specialised than fitting to a hand size. A bit like Bubba Watson. Bubbaâ€™s driver has 12 layers of tape under the bottom half of his grip and 10 at the top. 

Why doesn't he just use a cricket bat grip


----------



## delc (Dec 10, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Bit of a weird one here, when I was fitted at AG they checked my grip size and suggested standard with two extra layers of tape, I'm curious as to how many additional layers you would need with standard grips before you crossed over onto mid size,

Obviously it will vary on the thickness of tape used, but if we assumed all grip fitters used the standard thickness?
		
Click to expand...

Just hold the clubs with your normal grip. If your fingertips are digging into your palms the grip is too small; if there is a significant gap they are too large. One extra layer of tape will add approx 1/64th of an inch to the grip diameter. I take a medium-large glove and find that one extra layer of tape is enough.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 10, 2013)

delc said:



			Just hold the clubs with your normal grip. If your fingertips are digging into your palms the grip is too small; if there is a significant gap they are too large. *One extra layer of tape will add approx 1/64th of an inch to the grip diameter*. I take a medium-large glove and find that one extra layer of tape is enough.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much what I said above. The lazy option, rather than adding layers, is just to use a 0.58 core grip if the shaft is 0.60.


----------

